# Babies....adoptive child age ranges....advice



## norfolk85 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Hope you are all well.

Ive got a few questions you may all be able to help me with.

1. When adopting in the UK does you age determine what age range you can adopt?...let me explain. I am 25 and my DH is 27. Are the LA likley to say we can adopt a particular age range based on our own ages?

2. Babies/Infants...now dont get me wrong I am under no illusion that there are thousands of babies lined up and waiting to be adopted (thank god really!) but my DH and I are only willing to consider 0-2 . I know this may mean we are waiting a little longer but is there the possibilty LA will turn us away on this basis?

Does anyone have any experience of having adopted infants? How long were you waiting? 

Thank you in advance xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

For my friend the LA decided the age range should adopt but it was done in negotiation with her, she said she wanted a baby and was approved for 0-2.


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi, I'll try to answer if I can  

You are very young in terms of adopters, so I'd think you'd be considered for a young child.  0-2 would be a strong possibility, but it really depends on your LA.

Where I live we have a 0-2 adoption service, but I think we are unique - some LAs do turn people down if  they'll only consider a baby, it depends on what children are in the system and how many prospective adopters they have.  There are certainly babies out there, it's just a case of finding them  

Bx


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

My current LA have so few littlies that they are only accepting applications if you can consider a 5 year old (though you may get a younger match), so it might be worth checking your LAs website.

good luck hon


----------



## Loobys (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi

We are 29 and 33, when we made our Intial enquiry one LA did turn us down because of our age and the age of the child we wanted 0-2 but the LA we are with now are brilliant and happy with our ages and the age of the child we want.

Xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi

At our initial point of contact I was 27 and my husband 32 and we assumed we would have to accept an older child age range than what we hoped for (0-2), this is what we said to the sw who did our initial visit 5 years ago and was told that if that was what we wanted then we should stick to it   and she supported our decision based on our ages. 

We were linked to our son when he was 12 months old    

Best of luck x


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

Hiya, 


I echo what the others say and it really depends on your LA.


When we started off both DH & I were 32/33 and we were considered really young (if only!   ) so you def have that in your favour. 


We were approved for one child aged 0-4 but 'younger the better' (hoped for one around 18 months) and our Swer said she could see us with a 'younger' child. We were linked to our little Spike when he was 5/6 months old.


Good luck with your journey 


love
T
xxx


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi there
it definately depends on your LA. My DH and I were in our very late 30s / early 40's but that didn't stop us being considered for babies. We were approved for a 0-3 year old and our son was 18mths at placement. We were matched 6mths after being approved so didn't wait long at all.
You are very young in adoption terms but unfortunately it just comes down to matching children awaiting adoption with the profiles of adopters coming through, there are so many variables.
Good luck with your journey
love crusoe


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

At your age there is no reason not to be considered for a child of that age. If your own LA won't consider you, you can probably look around for other LAs within an hour or so of where you live (they seem to say 50 miles but we enquired of one that was that far away and they wouldn't look at us, while we are actually with a VA that is further away! But VAs don't usually place children that young).


----------

